# The Lone Ranger and Tonto



## Dove (Oct 28, 2005)

The Lone Ranger and Tonto went camping in the desert. After they got their tent all set up, both men fell sound asleep.

Some hours later, Tonto wakes the Lone Ranger and says, "Kemo Sabe, look towards sky, what you see?"

The Lone Ranger replies, "I see millions of stars."

"What that tell you?" asked Tonto.

The Lone Ranger ponders for a minute then says, "Astronomically
speaking, it tells me there are millions of galaxies and potentially billions of planets. Astrologically, it tells me that Saturn is in Leo. Time wise, it appears to be approximately a quarter past three in the morning.

Theologically, it's evident the Lord is all-powerful and we are small and insignificant. Meteorologically, it seems we will have a beautiful day tomorrow. What's it tell you, Tonto?"

Tonto is silent for a moment, then says, "Kemo Sabe, you dumber than buffalo . Someone has stolen tent.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 28, 2005)

DOVE!!! Your back! I'm so glad!


----------



## licia (Oct 28, 2005)

I enjoyed your joke, but even more the fact that you are back. Hope all is going well.


----------



## Dove (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Dove (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 28, 2005)

Really cute Dove!


----------



## middie (Oct 29, 2005)

Dove !!!!!!!  Welcome Home !!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome back Marge!  Cute joke!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## pdswife (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you know where the lone Ranger took his garbage????

To the dump
To the dump
To the dump dump dump!  

Welcome home Dove!


----------



## Dove (Oct 29, 2005)

Wasabi!!..........

Are you saying my joke was corney??? ( I already knew it was..)


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 29, 2005)

So very glad you're back!


----------

